# How long does it take you to muck out?



## Emily91 (15 November 2010)

As above really. I am being put under pressure at work and was wondering how long it takes the average person to muck out a stable?


----------



## quirky (15 November 2010)

20mins to muck out and bed down.


----------



## Horseback Rider (15 November 2010)

Mon- Fri when I have to do it before work itt akes me ages.... come the weekend when I have all the time in the world I do it all in 10 mins !!!


----------



## proctor (15 November 2010)

About an hour and a bit to muck out and bed 12 stables!!


----------



## piggyinablanket (15 November 2010)

Im really particular about my own stable but still, 20ish mins all done. I have helped out on the stud though and it takes half that! No time to be fussy


----------



## only_me (15 November 2010)

normally 5-10 minutes 

5 minutes on shavings or similar,  up to 10 mins on straw


----------



## pavlovscat (15 November 2010)

It depends on the bed & horse, but on average about 15 - 20 mins. 
I knew someone who was expected to do 20 beds in 2 hours!


----------



## martlin (15 November 2010)

It takes me 45 minutes to an hour to do a yard of 5.


----------



## Britestar (15 November 2010)

9 stables, straw on mats 40mins. Beds lifted and swept, not deep littered.


----------



## nikkiportia (15 November 2010)

5-10mins per stable usually, 12x12 full straw bed.


----------



## Holly Hocks (15 November 2010)

Depends if you mean doing haynets/water/turnout/sweeping etc. 
In the morning, I feed three, change their rugs and turn them out.  I muck out two, do the evening haynets for when they come in, do waters and sweep yard.  Takes me exactly one hour to do the lot.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (15 November 2010)

Took me 40mins to muck out my own horse but i was very picky. Usually takes me about 15mins on a shavings bed and about 10 to muck out and bed a straw bed. I have 3hrs to muck out about 19 stables each morning at work, all straw except 4 shavings.


----------



## Holly Hocks (15 November 2010)

NicoleS_007 said:



			Took me 40mins to muck out my own horse but i was very picky. Usually takes me about 15mins on a shavings bed and about 10 to muck out and bed a straw bed. I have 3hrs to muck out about 19 stables each morning at work, all straw except 4 shavings.
		
Click to expand...

I think that sounds a tad unreasonable!  It would take me all day to do that many!!


----------



## lisab (15 November 2010)

How?  How do you all do it so quickly?

I have 1 horse on rubber mats and Aubiose and it takes me at least half an hour.  

I remove the droppings in the morning while he's eating his breakfast and then in the afternoon/evening I throw it all up the walls, put it down again and sweep up.

I've tried not throwing it up the walls but I can't find all the poo doing it that way.

How?


----------



## dibbin (15 November 2010)

Mine's on shavings, if that makes any difference.

If I'm doing it in the morning before uni, I can do everything (haynet up, change water & rugs, muck out and feed) in about 20 minutes ... so probably about 10 minutes to muck out.

On a Sunday when I have all the time in the world and lots of people to talk to ... anything  between half an hour and an hour! I'm easily distracted and like to take my time


----------



## simplyhunting (15 November 2010)

Usually 10 mins approx for a shaving bed, all works horses on these seem to chuck it everwhere! 5 mins for a straw box.


----------



## bigboyrocky (15 November 2010)

5 mins shavings, upto 20mins straw! (i dont understand straw)


----------



## quirky (15 November 2010)

teebagsmum said:



			How?  How do you all do it so quickly?
		
Click to expand...

Mine's on sawdust on rubber matting.
I take the muck out, then turnover the bed and take the wet out.
As I said above, 20 mins.


----------



## only_me (15 November 2010)

Go in, lift droppings. Lift wet. But bedding up to create day bed (if horse staying in). Sweep back stable - water buckets being filled at same time. 

If horse going out for day, make bed for night use - more bed down 

I just work quickly i guess  

Takes me longer if horse is in the stable


----------



## Emily91 (15 November 2010)

hmmmm interesteing! 

I am being asked to feed, hay, muck out and turn out 8 in an hour and a half. It usually takes me half an hour to feed and hay etc and half an hour to turn out those that are going out. This leaves me 11 mins per box, (without including time to empty my wheel barrow and brush up after me). On top of that i am often asked to help with other horses that are living out (hold this horse, move that horse etc) and the liveries are around on a weekend and they often ask for help which slows me down even further.

I can do some of the boxes in 10-15mins easy. but some are really messy and 2 are on box rest atm so are disgusting! these take me between 20 and 30 mins depending on how bad they are.

Is this unreasonable? or am I just being wet? please do say if you think i should just buckle down and sweat a bit more!  ( but nicely! )


----------



## Kub (15 November 2010)

I'm slow and my boy is a messy bugger, on shavings and mats. Probably 30 minutes to muck out (poo, wet, sweep whole stable, put bed down again). Could be quicker if in a rush. Usually take 45-60mins, that's including feed, change rug, muck out, do hay, water, feeds for the day and probs chat for 5 minutes hehe


----------



## Emily91 (15 November 2010)

Oh forgot to mention most of them are in stable while mucking out...... they dont go out till 9 am *groan* seems to make it ten times harder.


----------



## Lurky McLurker (15 November 2010)

Takes me maybe 5-10 minutes per stable - the bit that I find takes the longest is turning out.  I used to do 7 or 8 at work, and just changing their rugs and turning them out would take nearly an hour!  Normally it took me about 2 hours to do morning yards (feeding, turning out, mucking out, watering, haynets etc) on a yard with around 15 horses, but only 5 of those were stabled.  When I first started working with horses it took me 2 hours to do 2 stables.    They were big, with huge straw beds, but still... I can't believe they actually paid me for 2 hours work when they could have done it themselves in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Emily91 (15 November 2010)

bigboyrocky said:



			5 mins shavings, upto 20mins straw! (i dont understand straw) 

Click to expand...

I dont understand straw either!! we have it in the foaling boxes ( which are huge!!) and it takes me all afternoon!!! lol Not mucked out straw since i was at a riding school aged 8!!! Slowly starting to master it again. ha ha


----------



## Natch (15 November 2010)

Good god some of you!  No way I'll ever be able to do 9 stables in 40 mins!

It takes me between 5-15 mins per stable, depending on the horse. They are on an easy to do bedding though (wood pellets).

ETA Emily I'm guessing you can and do tie them up outside the stable to muck out? I find on the rare occasions I have to leave one in I can do their stable in half the time if I can tie them up outside.

I'm not admitting to how long it took me to do the horses last week! Its nice liveries and YOs chatting who slowed me down for at least 1 hour on top of my normal time  Not 2 weeks ago I had them all (9) rugs changed, out, mucked out, hayed and in again with rugs changed in 2 1/2 hrs. I did get help with someone else doing the feeds though, and I cheated and did the haynets the night before!


----------



## martlin (15 November 2010)

Hmm, it very much depends on the yard set up, the horses and the beds
Do you lead them out one at a time?
Do you feed them and give them hay before them going out?
It's all about working out a routine and never making an empty journey across the yard


----------



## somethingorother (15 November 2010)

It takes me 10 mins to muck out a small shavings bed on rubber matting (still thick, just about 4x4 ft with bankings. Or same for a large straw bed, find it really easy unless a particularly mucky horse. I did muck out 15 in 2.5 hours when i worked at a riding school but that was without waters etc. 

I would say they should give you an extra half hour really, since 10mins each mucking out would already be nearly an hour and a half, and that's without any extras. I think 1o min per stable is a reasonable time to full muck out an average bed to a good standard, so would suggest this as a starting point for calculating time allowed. I think a lot of people just say 'this is all i'm willing to pay for so just get it done' and quality of work is going to be compromised if that's the case.


----------



## bigboyrocky (15 November 2010)

how i muck out:
take all the visable poos out.
then bank up all the clean stuff and take out the wet. 
chuck all the clean stuff up at the walls so any missed poos roll down. 
pull all the banks down.
make bed.
sweep back.
done


----------



## simplyhunting (15 November 2010)

bigboyrocky said:



			how i muck out:
take all the visable poos out.
then bank up all the clean stuff and take out the wet. 
chuck all the clean stuff up at the walls so any missed poos roll down. 
pull all the banks down.
make bed.
sweep.
done 

Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## madeleine1 (15 November 2010)

im going to make u feel better here. 

i did my nvq last year and when i started it took me an hour to muck out but after a year i got it down to half an hour. it was a big stable 15X15. 

also had a 12X12 deep litter that took me 15 mins

now after another 6 months and a smaller stable of 12x12 for my own misses i can do it in 20 mins thank god


----------



## Emily91 (15 November 2010)

martlin said:



			Hmm, it very much depends on the yard set up, the horses and the beds
Do you lead them out one at a time?
Do you feed them and give them hay before them going out?
It's all about working out a routine and never making an empty journey across the yard

Click to expand...

Yes they are competition horses and in individual paddocks so have to be led out 1 at a time. Down an almighty hill. which i then have to walk back up to get next horse *sigh* 

Yes they are all fed and hayed when i get there at 7 30 and then buckets removed before they can trash them.

I do my best. i am as economically as a can be. my legs dont like walking too far see  i fill barrow with all the hay i need. always an amusing sight!! ha ha good job no one is around at that time! 

I wouldnt mind doing them in 10 mins flat but she wants them to a high standard as they are competition horses and paying liveries. which i understand and i LIKE doing the beds well. just some seem to be impossible to do this quickly. dont know maybe i just need to be less soft and not worry too much bout the high standards.


----------



## Natch (15 November 2010)

Emily91 said:



			I wouldnt mind doing them in 10 mins flat but she wants them to a high standard as they are competition horses and paying liveries. which i understand and i LIKE doing the beds well. just some seem to be impossible to do this quickly. dont know maybe i just need to be less soft and not worry too much bout the high standards.
		
Click to expand...

How long have you been doing it? Takes time to work up the right type of fitness for a new routine. Plus maybe I think your YO is just trying to get as much work out of you for as much as she/he can


----------



## martlin (15 November 2010)

Emily91 said:



			Yes they are competition horses and in individual paddocks so have to be led out 1 at a time. Down an almighty hill. which i then have to walk back up to get next horse *sigh* 
That's a bummer, with all due respect, mine are competition horses and I just drag them around in twos, threes or even fours 

Yes they are all fed and hayed when i get there at 7 30 and then buckets removed before they can trash them.
do they have to be in their stables when you muck them out? If you tie them up outside for the muck out, it will take you half the time

I do my best. i am as economically as a can be. my legs dont like walking too far see  i fill barrow with all the hay i need. always an amusing sight!! ha ha good job no one is around at that time! 

I wouldnt mind doing them in 10 mins flat but she wants them to a high standard as they are competition horses and paying liveries. which i understand and i LIKE doing the beds well. just some seem to be impossible to do this quickly. dont know maybe i just need to be less soft and not worry too much bout the high standards.
		
Click to expand...

High standards are all very good, but you can't do the impossible! Do you have to do a full muck out all the way to the floor? It would take me ages I think that way...
I think you need to take a weeks holiday and your boss should do your job for that time


----------



## polopony (15 November 2010)

Mine are on straw, it normally takes 40 mins to do my two and bed them down again about twice/three times a week, every other day about 10 minutes per stable. I am a fuss pot though and am not happy unless the stable is nice enough for me to want to sleep in it!


----------



## MochaDun (15 November 2010)

Mon-Fri mornings when rushing to beat traffic into work I just skip out (my horse kindly dungs in one place!), brush the bed edge back tidy, do a haynet and refill water (that takes about 20-30 mins).  I either leave the wet till the evening or if I know I'm going to have a busy week and get to yard late I'll deeplitter the bed and only take the wet out on Saturday though don't like doing that much as I seem to take out a lot more that way for some reason.  At weekends I will try and muck out before riding and then I'll skip out and take out wet and leave the bed up until he comes back in for the night to try and let the floor dry out a bit.  And as more relaxed and not rushing that takes about 30-40 mins as chatting to others in the row of stables too.


----------



## Emily91 (15 November 2010)

martlin said:



			High standards are all very good, but you can't do the impossible! Do you have to do a full muck out all the way to the floor? It would take me ages I think that way...
I think you need to take a weeks holiday and your boss should do your job for that time  

Click to expand...

Dressage horses. That are full liveries. I think that says it all!! No in fairness the liveries are all really nice! 
Not many of them settle to be tied up. And would have to tie them in the wash box as nowhere else to tie ( which is outside of barn so not easy to keep an eye on them ) I might ask her if i can use the spare box though while no-one is in it.... 

yeah I have to go all way to floor. Which i am used to. Trouble is boss does saturdays and claims she has it all done by 9 30. A whole hour before the deadline she gives me...... although i havent actually seen this. And I dont think she mucks out as well as I do....


----------



## martlin (15 November 2010)

In that case, you need a bigger wheelbarrow


----------



## Umbongo (15 November 2010)

I normally can muck out a straw stable in 5-10 minutes, longer for shavings as I hate them so much. I used to have only 2/3 hours to feed, turn out, muck out 15 stables as well as tack up ponies for lessons etc. 

You need to be as economical with your journeys as you can. Everyday I used to trek up from the hay barn to the yard with a wheelbarrow full of haynets, haynets tied to the handles, one over each shoulder and a couple tied around my waist! Whilst leaving the hosepipe on to fill water buckets and hope I got back to the stables before they flooded 

Sounds like she is expecting a bit too much!! I was a bit slow at my last groom job as the stables were massive, horses in a lot of the time and they were so messy! YO was faster however they weren't as careful as I was and I would regularly find old poo and wet patches in the banks on the days I mucked out.

I also worked at a stud once were YO couldn't understand why I took so long to muck out. Think 20 foaling sized boxes, knee deep in straw, with a mare and foal in them and having to muck them out completely everyday!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (15 November 2010)

Rebelzmum said:



			I think that sounds a tad unreasonable!  It would take me all day to do that many!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep its hard work!! Theres two of us so we usually have about 19 stables each, if we say oh it took 4 hrs then all we get is "Ohhh why did it take you so long??" And there all in 24/7 so even more poop O.O


----------



## nativetyponies (15 November 2010)

No time at all...






someone does it for me...LOL


----------



## Dubsie (15 November 2010)

Emily91 I dare you to turn up at 9 on Saturday and see how far she's got and whether she's finished by 9.30


----------



## martlin (15 November 2010)

Dubsie said:



			Emily91 I dare you to turn up at 9 on Saturday and see how far she's got and whether she's finished by 9.30 

Click to expand...

Double dare


----------



## Toast (15 November 2010)

about ten mins each on both straw and shavings if the beds arent massively dirty but not massively clean. 
x


----------



## RuthnMeg (15 November 2010)

I've worked on 2 big yards in my time.
The eventers for one, which at the height of intakes I had 10 horses to muck out... I'd get a bonus if it was all done by 9.00am.... feed, turn out the ''outies'', water, hay, muck out and sweep. I try to always multi task... leave water running into buckets while I hung up hay nets, used hay nets to barn on my way to the muck heap with the barrow, water back to stables on my way back from muck heap for example! I had 2 on shavings, the rest on straw and I like to think  had it down to a fine art!

At the stud, where we had 4 barns of 30 odd mares and 2 barns of 20 odd mares and foals... there were 3 people per barn on a good day! Automatic waters (phew!) but we had to feed, turn out and muck out and then sweep before 11am. Full muck out those with foals, all on straw. Luckily, we could just toss the muck out into the passageway, and a tractor came along and scooped it up... we also had the 'billy goat sweeper' - like a hoover... did the hard work of sweeping. Still, we worked like lightening, good fun, but very physical. The worst part was shaking up clean straw. We used the big bales, and the straw was so compacted it was a nighmare! Glad i was younger then, couldn't do it so well now.

(tip tp the OP = do you make up breakfast feeds the night before? Do you use haynets? if so, fill as many as you can at a quiet time, to use during your busy time? I mucked out the stable furthest from the muck heap first, and swept as i went along... it worked to keep the yard tidy while you work!??)


----------



## JustMe22 (16 November 2010)

When I was working on a yard with straw beds we normally got them done in 5-10 minutes each including mucking out, fetching the straw with a tractor, and bedding down.


----------



## Faro (16 November 2010)

No time at all.  Mine live out 24/7/365.  It's been about 5 years since I last mucked out a stable, and no, I don't miss it!


----------



## TinselRider (16 November 2010)

About 25 - 30 mins to fully muck out, bed down, do waters, sweep up etc for 2 horses.
One is a PIG in the stable and the other is nice and curteous and does his business at the front of the stable


----------



## Sadiemay (16 November 2010)

Normally about 20 - 30 mins to do one stable, including hay and water.  Its a 12 x 12 with rubber matting but a very thick shavings bed and huge bench like banks which I like to turn over given the opportunity.  

My horse is mucked out week days by staff and although they do a good job its not as good as I would like but then I freely admit I am a bit OCD when it comes to beds  EVERY single peice of poo needs to come out and the banks and bed itself totally level. I also add in a bale of shavings too which are a pain in the butt to break down as they are so tightly compacted 

Sadiemay


----------



## legaldancer (16 November 2010)

Takes me 1 1/2 hrs to muck out 3 on mats with shavings, fill haynets/haybars. Fill water buckets & make up eve feed. May even have time for a poo-pick, but not usually.


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (16 November 2010)

It takes me 10mins in the week as in a hurry and I do 2beds, waters. 
At the weekend it takes 15-20 as I like to spend a little longer.


----------



## sam1am (16 November 2010)

Now: 

4 horses out 8.30am - 5,30pm
chuck all 4 out in 2 paddocks muck out 4 big straw stables sweep back to dry out. put in hay. all done in 40 min.
In the evenings put down bed, level banks and sweep up, bring in change rugs and feed about 20 min max!


On previous event yard 
20 shavings stables mucked out properly in one hour (2 people) mornings
20 skipped out in evenings max 40 minutes.(1 person)
and this included banks being anally level in every stable and swept back precisly 3 feet from door. 
These stables were pristine!
I cannot understand how it could take anyone 40 min to muck out one stable!


----------



## Vikki89 (16 November 2010)

15 - 20min per stable, could do it quicker but i take out very little shavings and don't like little bits of muck left in the bed.


----------



## little_critter (16 November 2010)

Have I made a rod for my owm back here?
It takes me easily 30mins to muck out one tidy pony on shavings. Then water / haynets on top.
A couple of you have asked if someone's going right down to the floor...
I do a full muck out to the floor every day (pick out obvious poos, scrape bed around trying to find the wet, chuck clean up into two piles, sweep out and put bed back down).
Is it not normal practice to go 'right down to the floor' every day? What's the alternative?
I was wondering why I was getting through so many shavings!
I have only been having to look after pony for 6 weeks so haven't found all the short cuts yet.


----------



## martlin (16 November 2010)

lctrouble said:



			A couple of you have asked if someone's going right down to the floor...
I do a full muck out to the floor every day (pick out obvious poos, scrape bed around trying to find the wet, chuck clean up into two piles, sweep out and put bed back down).
Is it not normal practice to go 'right down to the floor' every day? What's the alternative?
I was wondering why I was getting through so many shavings!
I have only been having to look after pony for 6 weeks so haven't found all the short cuts yet.
		
Click to expand...

I semi deep litter, which means that the beds are fairly tick and I don't disturb the bottom layer until there is a wet patch that does need to go out - depending on the horse, it can be once a week/fortnight. 
I use 1 bale of shavings per horse per week to top up the beds, 2 for one very mucky mare.


----------



## Laura1234 (16 November 2010)

Crikey - it takes me ages.  
I am now using straw, with a thin layer of shavings underneath to absorb the wet, but it is still so messy.  I take the obvious mushed in poos and wet straw out, sweep the good straw into a pile at the back to reveal the wet shavings underneath.  I take all the wet out, and all in all I try my best to use only one barrow, but last night he was so messy it took 2 barrows to empty the mess.  So, all in all to muck out must take about 1/2 an hour with all the stopping to gossip, put the kettle on, and try to multi-task to do other jobs, then end up forgetting which job you had started first.  I then put fresh shavings down, new straw if required and make the bed up ready for his Lordship to trash again........


----------



## mytwofriends (16 November 2010)

At work we have woodpellets so the wet only gets taken out once a week.  Other days each stable takes about 15 minutes in total, which involves taking all the poos out, levelling the bed out and sweeping back.  They're huge stables, so often the sweeping takes longer than the mucking!  Hay not an issue as we use haybars so it only adds a minute or so per stable.  

My own horses are on shavings at a different yard and, depending on who's at the yard to natter with and how much tea/coffee is on offer, I can do them in as little as 10 minutes per stable, up to 1 hour each!!!  And with these I muck to the floor every day and add a bag of shavings per week per horse.  Now haynets are a different thing.  I HATE doing them and always end up flustered and cross.  Hate it when the string gets stuffed into the net with the hay and it takes yonks to retrieve it .......


----------



## TallyHo123 (16 November 2010)

Take me 5-10 minutes to muck out a full bed of shavings, hes pretty dirty too! I leave the bed up through the day then bed down at night.


----------



## jon1210 (16 November 2010)

The industry guideline is 10mins for a muck out of any type of bed:

Straw= Poo out...clean bed upto the sides...wet out...and then do under the banks...banks back up and then bed down
Shavings= Poo out...clean bed upto the sides...wet out...and then bed down

The trick is when you have 12 to do in a morning get them done ASAP so when you get to a filthy one you can have like 15 mins on the bed 

Now after about a years practice I can muck out 12 stables and bed down in 1 and a half hours  

A tip is to do a very very late night skip out so there isnt as much in the morning 

Jon


----------



## stencilface (16 November 2010)

<5 mins on a half straw bed on matting.

Used to take longer before the matting though as he is a bit messy.  I leave the straw at the side all day so it can dry and put it down in the evening, along with hay water - prob about 10 mins all in.


----------



## jenbleep (16 November 2010)

I do a full muck out every night and it takes me about 10 minutes. That's poo and wet out, straw against the sides, sweep, bed down and extra straw if she needs it. 

She always poos and wees in the same places so it doesnt take me too long!


----------



## Emily91 (16 November 2010)

Dubsie said:



			Emily91 I dare you to turn up at 9 on Saturday and see how far she's got and whether she's finished by 9.30 

Click to expand...

Ha ha maybe I will!! 

Thanks for all the tips guys!!! I am going to try my best to be as economical as possible and use all these tips and see how quick i can do it!! haha I'll let you know if I improve on Sunday!!


----------



## babymare (16 November 2010)

oh read this at work and so so wanted to postlol - 2 straw beds thrown up to corner whole floor swept bed down = 15mins 15 seconds . timed self as was setting freelance business up before back went pmsl - and still do it in that time - all down to routine and using time efficiently he he he he he


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (16 November 2010)

When I do stable, its on shavings and rubber mats, it takes me 5-10minutes to pick out the poo. I would then do a full muck out of the wet at the weekend and that could take 45mins or so


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (16 November 2010)

Blimey I'd never make it as a groom! It takes me at least 20 mins to do my girls stable. She is on shavings on rubber matting. I go through the bed by hand picking out the poo.......every single bit of it, pushing it up the banks as I go to make sure I get every bit. I take out all of the wet each morning too


----------



## Shearer (16 November 2010)

I do 8 straw beds in about an hour and a half


----------



## vicky86 (16 November 2010)

Actually timed myself today straw takes me between 8-10mins depending on horse and 12mins to do large shavings bed. However it takes me 2 hours actually finsh yard including 5 to feed, rug, turnout and hay in field. Feed and change rugs of the 2 that are out. Full muck out of 5, yard sweep and make feeds.


----------



## blitznbobs (16 November 2010)

Takes me 1 hour if I push myself to do 3 beds (Shavings not deep littered) and  hays, waters and feeds (enough for 24 hours)... This is only if I'm in a rush and don't potter about... usually it'll take me 2 as I don't rush -- it's my hobby and (strange as it may seem) I actually enjoy it.

Bx


----------



## kerilli (16 November 2010)

I timed myself doing clean horse the other day, Ecobed cardboard 1/2 bed on EVA matting. 3 minutes to get it immaculately clean, disinfect, put bed down again and sweep it back.
slightly dirtier horse - about 4 mins.
filthy horse - about 5 mins.
it does depend hugely on the size of the bed, type of bedding, and relative disgustingness of horse...


----------



## FinkleyAlex (16 November 2010)

About thirty mins, as mine is very dirty and hides everything so I have to go through all his banks etc. Then it's a 5 minute walk to the muckheap and back to get straw too.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (16 November 2010)

Rubber matting with wood pellets takes me 10 mins to muck out. A late evening skip out at 8.30pm helps a lot.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (16 November 2010)

kerilli said:



			I timed myself doing clean horse the other day, Ecobed cardboard 1/2 bed on EVA matting. 3 minutes to get it immaculately clean, disinfect, put bed down again and sweep it back.
slightly dirtier horse - about 4 mins.
filthy horse - about 5 mins.
it does depend hugely on the size of the bed, type of bedding, and relative disgustingness of horse...
		
Click to expand...

3 minutes !!!!!!


----------



## legaldancer (17 November 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			3 minutes !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how she does it either!

I'm trailing a similar product to Ecobed at the moment & it's taking me 10 times as long! The two on shavings take hardly any time, but I just can't get on with the cardboard. How do you do it Kerilli?!


----------



## skint1 (17 November 2010)

Morning stable takes me approx 1.5 hours to do my daughter's horse. This includes:

1. Make breakfast-
2. Remove hoss from stable tie outside
3. Serve breakfast to hoss
4. rug change whilst hoss is prancing around 
5. over reach boots on-amazingly 
6. trek from yard to field and turn out
7. muck out messy stable with much straw in it..usually get one full giant wheelbarrow a day out, 
8. dump dirty straw out of giant wheelbarrow- I should have muscles like superman! 
8. Get fresh straw 
9. Fluff up bed, rebuild banks and all that
10. Get haylage from haylage area, put in wheelbarrow
11 Fill big massive haynets and hoist them up on to the baling twine hanging from tie ring
12. Wash water buckets out
13 Run leaky unruly hose to water buckets and fill-get all wet and muddy from hose, curse at hose
13a-if too cold for stupid hose have to trek across yard to indoor much nicer hose and fill up H2GO bag in wheelbarrow then try not to have heart attack getting it back to stable and pouring it in to buckets
14  Sweep yard

My daughter can do all these things in less than half the time, but I kind of like just pottering with my IPod on and admiring the beautiful scenery before being stuck in an office all day.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 November 2010)

I can muck out in 10 to 15 min but mine are out all day so beds are clean, although I do a yard for someone sometimes there are 6 straw beds and 2 shavings and I put 3 in the field that takes me 2 1/2 hours but the muck heap is really far away, and the girl that mucks out in the week never does it properly, so if I do it two days on the trot I can do it quicker.


----------



## kerilli (17 November 2010)

legaldancer said:



			I don't know how she does it either!

I'm trailing a similar product to Ecobed at the moment & it's taking me 10 times as long! The two on shavings take hardly any time, but I just can't get on with the cardboard. How do you do it Kerilli?!
		
Click to expand...

That particular horse's stable took me 2 mins this morning, honestly. The other one took 4 mins again, and the filthy one took a bit longer.

I should probably admit that I do a full skip out at 10pm, then muck out at 8am, so they've only gone 10 hours. The first 2 horses never tread their muck around, it's still in neat piles which really helps...
I've got it down to a fairly fine art though... using small gardening Wolf hand rake and poo skip (one of the Stubbs ones with the upright handle), skip up all manure into wheelbarrow. Then use large red plastic snow shovel to scrape clean off wet patch(es), scrape them up into barrow. Slosh homemade disinfectant onto wet patches, sweep back bedding into tidy line and level bedding cover up wet areas. Done. I put a new bale in on Wednesdays and either Sat or Sun for the 2 clean horses.


----------



## legaldancer (17 November 2010)

Hmmmm, off to google a wolf rake


----------



## kerilli (17 November 2010)

legaldancer said:



			Hmmmm, off to google a wolf rake 

Click to expand...

it's this one, with a short handle on (about 6" long or so).

http://www.garden-goodies.co.uk/acatalog/Wolf_Multi_Change_Tools_LCM.html

i got mine from local garden centre, it's an absolute godsend for poo-picking the fields too.


----------



## JenHunt (17 November 2010)

about 10 mins max per box daily, then once a week about 20 mins.

wood pellets are excellent for time saving as they are soooo easy to run on a deep litter type system.


----------

